# What do you listen to most in a day?



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

What piece of music do you all probably listen too the most in say, a day's time? I looked at my Play Count on iTunes of *Mahler's 2nd* a few minutes ago and each individual movement had 19, 10, 10, 11, 9, 14 (in order of movement). I just bought this particular recording (Michael Tilson Thomas) a few weeks ago, so I would say that currently, I listen to that recording the most times in a day. I also listen to the final movements of Tchaikovsky's *Symphony No. 4* and *Symphony No. 5 * pretty much on a daily basis. I've listened to each one 20 times in the past 2-3 weeks. I know that you all probably don't listen to a single piece every day, so what are you currently like obsessed with? Tell me so I can buy them and see if I'm obsessed!!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I've been listening to Mahler's second basically every day. Leonard Bernstein's is the best I've heard so far, though I should be getting MTT's in a week or so.

I've also been getting into Mahler's third and ninth symphonies; excellent music (I've got the whole set of the 1960's Bernstein recordings, so you know who I'm listening to)!


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Bach, Mozart, Wagner, Mahler, Strauss Respighi, um.... don't know really. Can't tell.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I've been listening to Falla's Three-Cornered Hat Dances and Granados' Goyescas... you might notice a common thread


----------



## SamGuss (Apr 14, 2008)

Almost on a daily basis (sometimes fully, sometimes only parts):

Dvorak Cello Concerto with Karajan/BPO and Rostropovich
Dvorak Symphony No. 9 with Harnoncourt/RCO

Every other day basis (becoming my bedtime music lol):

Chopin Nocturnes (2, 5, 7-10, 12) played by Ashkenazy
Nocturnes played by Rubenstein (various composers)

Off and on for a couple of days straight:

Beethoven 5 with Klieber/VPO
Beethoven 9 with Bernstein (live recording from Berlin)

At this point, the rest of my collection probably gets heard at least twice a week if not more.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Just moved out of a heavy Boccherini period & into a Renaissance lute obsession. But the pre-war jazz is always there.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

I really don't have the time to listen to a lot from the CDs I have. But for the past week or so, almost every day, I've been watching the 'Commendatore Scene', from a Met. Prodcution, with Bryn Terfel as the Don. (Downloaded from YouTube, of course.) It's scaring me; not the scene, but the fact that I want to watch it again and again! And I think for the first time I feel the need to watch an opera in full.

Now that I've mentioned it, I think I've got to have today's dose.

Yesterday, I watched a German version (Fischer-Dieskau) and a slow Furtwangler version - didn't like either.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Now creeping slowly into my daily thing is the piano music of Debussy; the Engulfed Cathedral is now one of my favorites and Canope another.


----------



## Lance (May 10, 2008)

Recently I've been listening to Schubert's "Wanderer" fantasy alot, the 3rd and 4th movement particularly. Absolutely adore Richter's interpretation of this wonderful piece!


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I listen to FM radio a lot and hear a somewhat random musical menu. Sometimes I use streaming audio when I am in an area that doesn't have good reception. Right now I am being treated to a performance of the Beethoven Apassionata Sonata. Tomrrow I will attend the Los Angeles Phil and hear Das Lied Von Der Erde as well as Mathis Der Mahler- two Mahlers!! Tuesday night I heard the Philharmonia perform The Titan, three Mahlers!!!
L.A. ROCKS


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

shsherm said:


> I listen to FM radio a lot and hear a somewhat random musical menu. Sometimes I use streaming audio when I am in an area that doesn't have good reception. Right now I am being treated to a performance of the Beethoven Apassionata Sonata. Tomrrow I will attend the Los Angeles Phil and hear Das Lied Von Der Erde as well as Mathis Der Mahler- two Mahlers!! Tuesday night I heard the Philharmonia perform The Titan, three Mahlers!!!
> L.A. ROCKS


I'm jealous! I had to look it up and saw that that Esa-pekka salonen was conducting and I've always liked his performance of pictures at an exhibition. You should travel north and listen to Michael Tilson Thomas do some Mahler. I love his interpretations usually. Speaking of radio...I was in my dad's truck today and I flipped on his Sirius radio and I hadn't listened to it ever since I actually got into classical music, but today I turned it to Sirius Pops, Met Opera, and Symphony Hall and it was amazing. If you couldn't find something on one channel, you were bound to find something on the other. I would buy the radio for myself just to have classical on all the time.



Mark Harwood said:


> Just moved out of a heavy Boccherini period & into a Renaissance lute obsession. But the pre-war jazz is always there.


I can dig the Boccherini, but a Renaissance lute obsession!? Something you don't hear many people being obsessed with, eh? I love pretty much any of Boccherini's music, especially the minuet from his little celebration quartet.



World Violinist said:


> I've been listening to Mahler's second basically every day. Leonard Bernstein's is the best I've heard so far, though I should be getting MTT's in a week or so.
> 
> I've also been getting into Mahler's third and ninth symphonies; excellent music (I've got the whole set of the 1960's Bernstein recordings, so you know who I'm listening to)!


I bought Bernstein's recording of Mahler's 5th and I must say I wasn't impressed. Maybe it's because I've both never really sat and listened to the piece and that I really just don't like it. I bought Mehta's 2nd recording tonight and it sounds head-over-heels better than MTT's although MTT's sounds more crisp and even. Mehta's is ferocious sounding, ya know.



SamGuss said:


> Almost on a daily basis (sometimes fully, sometimes only parts):
> 
> Dvorak Cello Concerto with Karajan/BPO and Rostropovich
> Dvorak Symphony No. 9 with Harnoncourt/RCO


May I suggest listening to Dvorak's American Quartet




I actually do find it to be sort of Americanish. Maybe you'll get hooked on that one.


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

A few years ago I attended a performance of the Chicago Symphony where MTT conducted Mahler's 1st and I really didn't like his version that much. His tempos were quite slow I thought. My old recording by the Boston Symphony-Leinsdorf was always my gold standard(1959).


----------



## fox_druid (Feb 12, 2007)

I listen mostly Bach or purcell and sometimes handel

Maybe in a day I would listen mainly harpsichord pieces, and in the other day maybe oratorio or aria... And in very rare ocassion I also listen Mozart or even Debussy.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

fox_druid said:


> Maybe in a day I would listen mainly harpsichord pieces.


Do you have any recordings of the Scarlatti harpsichord sonatas? If you like harpsichord music, they're well worth checking out.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

shsherm said:


> A few years ago I attended a performance of the Chicago Symphony where MTT conducted Mahler's 1st and I really didn't like his version that much. His tempos were quite slow I thought. My old recording by the Boston Symphony-Leinsdorf was always my gold standard(1959).


Lol his tempo's are slower, yes. His recording of the second symphony is slower too but for some reason I have always thought it was good. I listened to the first symphony last night on WQXR.com with Bernstein conducting and it was of course good.

Now, even though I'm fed up with Beethoven's ninth, I'm listening to Karajan's 1976 recording once again.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Rachovsky said:


> I bought Bernstein's recording of Mahler's 5th and I must say I wasn't impressed. Maybe it's because I've both never really sat and listened to the piece and that I really just don't like it. I bought Mehta's 2nd recording tonight and it sounds head-over-heels better than MTT's although MTT's sounds more crisp and even. Mehta's is ferocious sounding, ya know.


Mahler's fifth wasn't Lenny's strong point until his last recording with DG (Vienna, methinks). The first one (with New York) wasn't particularly great.

Mehta's recording of the second was probably really really good in the beginning but not as great as others as the piece wore on. I, for one, prefer slower-ish tempi (in the finale, at any rate). Not to say Mehta probably ruins it; I'm beginning to think that Mahler's second is impossible to ruin...


----------



## Tromboneman (Jan 4, 2007)

well i listen to, most of the day, metal. metalcore, hardcore, thrash, deathmetal, blackmetal, many kinds. Metal is my fave genre, followed closely by rock and classical.


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I listen to gospel music, relaxing native american,and sometimes classical.
judy tooley


----------



## madclarinetist (Nov 29, 2016)

I usually listen to Gustav Holst's "The Planets", Tchaikovsky (the favorites: Nutcracker, Swan Lake, 1812, R&J), OR some Gershwin (Rhapsody In Blue, Cuban Overture, American in Paris). Occasionally others.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Madi Childs said:


> I usually listen to Gustav Holst's "The Planets", Tchaikovsky (the favorites: Nutcracker, Swan Lake, 1812, R&J), OR some Gershwin (Rhapsody In Blue, Cuban Overture, American in Paris). Occasionally others.


The Planets, most of the day?


----------



## madclarinetist (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes, I listen to the suite all of the time! I have listened to it all 4 times in a day before.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Madi Childs said:


> Yes, I listen to the suite all of the time! I have listened to it all 4 times in a day before.


Thanks for your response, much appreciated.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Opera! Most days I listen to an opera or two. It varies over time though, not always the same opera. And I took a breather from opera and listened to my half dozen different Handel Messiah sets all weekend.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I can have all day Mozart.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: The neighbors who keep yelling at me to "Turn the damn music down!" or "You call that junk music?"


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

pcnog11 said:


> I can have all day Mozart.


I envy you! :tiphat:


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, I created a Spotify account this year, and I'm keeping track of my listens by connecting it to Last.fm. At this moment, the composers I've listened to the most tracks of are: Schumann (99), Brahms (96), Beethoven (96), Bach (92), and Shostakovich (90). In the past month, I've listened to more of Schubert and Prokofiev, apparently. I'm not sure of any easy way to turn this into playing time however, I wish they provided that information automatically.


----------



## Medtnaculus (May 13, 2015)

I use Last.fm too! I'm trying to brach out from classical these days, but before I'd listen like all day to new stuff. This month I've listened to Ravel 200 times, Scriabin 123 times and from then on it's just more and more variety but fewer listens. In total I have 1,907 songs this month, with 61/day on average. There used to be a website (lastimer) to show minutes scrobbled, but sadly it's gone now since the update last year.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

hpowders said:


> OP: The neighbors who keep yelling at me to "Turn the damn music down!" or "You call that junk music?"


When I put my classical music CDS on, my neighbours get to hear them too. Oh well, show them what beautiful music sounds like!!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I have no set playlists. Most of the time I try to go through the collection chronologically by composer (Sweelinck to Chin), so that under-listened pieces will eventually get their due. There's a fair amount of randomness, pulling off the shelf what I feel like listening to at that moment, and maybe from TC poster inspiration. :tiphat:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Rachovsky said:


> *What do you listen to most in a day?!*


You mean, besides my wife?
Hmm. Lots of birds squawk around here. And other animals. The horses can sometimes act up a bit. And then there's the damned washing machines -- clothes, dishes, hubcaps. Whatever is put into them seems to redefine the concept of noise. Maybe I should record some of the clatter and produce an industrial dance record, eh? Did I mention the shouting neighbors? Somebody mentioned neighbors. Yeah, those crazy neighbors!
Er ... what is the topic here????


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

hpowders said:


> OP: The neighbors who keep yelling at me to "Turn the damn music down!" or "You call that junk music?"


Invariably these are the ones that listen to Garth Brooks, Shania Twain, or if you are truly unlucky Insane Ghost Posse at 3am on their jacked up Dodge Ram 4x4 extended cab custom stereo system. You know, the neighbors who use their trucks air horn in lieu of a doorbell, and think that a truck exhaust should sound like an impending apocalypse.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Silence. It makes the music sweeter.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Audiophile Baroque streaming internet from Greece. No adverts and some of the most interesting and lesser-known Baroque period music.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Richard8655 said:


> Audiophile Baroque streaming internet from Greece. No adverts and some of the most interesting and lesser-known Baroque period music.


Sounds intriguing. Could you please recommend any lesser-known Baroque composers/works that you've heard on this station?

I'd like to delve more deeply into Baroque music and move beyond the big names. Hmm...that might be a good New Year's resolution for me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Antiquarian said:


> Invariably these are the ones that listen to Garth Brooks, Shania Twain, or if you are truly unlucky Insane Ghost Posse at 3am on their jacked up Dodge Ram 4x4 extended cab custom stereo system. You know, the neighbors who use their trucks air horn in lieu of a doorbell, and think that a truck exhaust should sound like an impending apocalypse.


Yeah. The really profound music!! You are right. They are all driving pickup trucks and their lives come right out of a typical Country song!


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Bettina said:


> Sounds intriguing. Could you please recommend any lesser-known Baroque composers/works that you've heard on this station?
> 
> I'd like to delve more deeply into Baroque music and move beyond the big names. Hmm...that might be a good New Year's resolution for me.


Oh sure. Some works played as I recall recently included Dowland, Lawes, Boyce, Fasch, Muffat, and Krebs. But many if not most I had never heard of but find fascinating to hear for the first time. Subtle styles of their regions are interesting.

The station never has more than about 300-350 listeners worldwide at any time, probably because it's not that well known. Their web site indicates how many listeners are tuned in (connected) at the moment, and what composer and work is currently playing.

http://stream.psychomed.gr/webstream baroque.html

The quality of the audio is excellent, especially compared to other streams. Glad you may be interested and exploring new composers from that period as I am!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Richard8655 said:


> Oh sure. Some works played as I recall recently included Dowland, Lawes, Boyce, Fasch, Muffat, and Krebs. But many if not most I had never heard of but find fascinating to hear for the first time. Subtle styles of their regions are interesting.
> 
> The station never has more than about 300-350 listeners worldwide at any time, probably because it's not that well known. Their web site indicates how many listeners are tuned in (connected) at the moment, and what composer and work is currently playing.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! This station looks great. Now I've made up my mind for sure...my New Year's resolution will definitely be to explore Baroque music more thoroughly.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I usually listen to different things every day. I can't remember when I played the same work twice that I know well, on successive days. That would drive me nuts.

However when I was learning the Schoenberg Piano and Violin Concertos, two challenging works, I did repeat movements on successive days until finally I could put a whole work together. A lot of concentrating, but it was worth it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Er ... what is the topic here????


 What do you listen to most in a day?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Update: Over the last several months, it's almost exclusively the Bach Unaccompanied Sonatas & Partitas for Violin as comparative listening, from the likes of Rachel Barton Pine, Midori, Rachel Podger and Kyung Wha Chung.

A lot of pleasure!!


----------

